# Charge Spoon - Too Narrow?



## The Professor (Jun 25, 2009)

I am looking for a new saddle, as my Bontrager In Form RL tore a pair of baggies 15 minutes into a 2 hr ride. I really like the look of the Brown Charge Spoon, but I am worried that it might be too narrow. I have widely spaced sit bones, and was using the wider of the In Form saddles (not the comfort one at 170 but I believe that the one I am using is 150).

Any clydes using this saddle? I'm about 105 kg (230 lbs or so) at 6'1" and the saddle I have feels good, I just can't afford to buy new shorts all the time. I'm also looking for something in brown.

Thanks.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a Spoon on my Stumpy, and I love it. It doesn't feel narrow to me at all, and I'm a little taller and heavier than you. I had an SDG Bel Air RL before my Spoon, and the Spoon is more comfortable.

That Bontrager saddle looks very uncomfortable to me, and dangerously pointy for an MTB. I think you'll find the Spoon to be an upgrade, which won't tear clothes, but will be more supportive/comfy.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been using a charge spoon for about six months now. I like it. 

However, everyone is different. The only real way to tell about a saddle is to ride on it for a while.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Anyone care to measure the width of the spoon at the widest point?


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just measured mine with my digital caliper. 

142.85mm
5.624 inches


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm 5'11" 220lbs and the spoon is comfortable for 30 mile rides or more and looks awesome too.

Lots of compliments


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

sixate said:


> Just measured mine with my digital caliper.
> 
> 142.85mm
> 5.624 inches


Thanks! Here are some that I am considering (just putting it out there):
Chromag Lynx: 130mm
Chromag Trailmaster: 140mm
Chromag Cheiftan: 150mm
TBC FR: 137.25mm
TBC AM: 130.25mm
Charge Spoon: 142.85mm


----------

